# Suggestions for a 29



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

does anyone have suggestions for a 29 gal tank? preferably a Tanganyikan (spelling?) "community"


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I would suggest, a mix of paracyps and blue flash(blue tail cyp.), with tahiton moon sand.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

That reminds me...how do you pronounce Tanganyikan or Malawi


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

There's actually multiple ways to pronounce it since not just one ethnic people live there. 
Tang-a-neeken is pronuncian i was told when had someone from africa in my office few months ago.

and mal-owe-we.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks....it always made me wonder


----------

